# Taxidermy USA on Discovery Channel



## deerhuntintaxi (Dec 7, 2010)

Tune in Thursday March 31, 2011 at 10pm to the discovery channel to check out a new show called Taxidermy USA. This show follows a few familes that make a living in the art of Taxidermy. My family's who owns a shop in Acworth, GA called Crane's Taxidermy will be one of those families. I am pumped to see a show like this on prime time Discovery Channel, it will give some light to the hard work and dedication that the taxidermist put into each mount.


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

Ill be checking it out. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## westcacherednec (Feb 1, 2011)

Sounds good.This is more my idea of reality T V.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

That is awesome! I kept telling the wife it was only a matter of time before it would happen. Best of Luck and much success!

Bob


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

Good luck! I'm a discovery channel junkie! Should be saweet!


----------



## Tonto79 (Feb 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## NE Taxidermy (Mar 26, 2011)

I read your thread on your family being part of the show airing March 31 @10 p.m Congrats! My family is on as well Joe and Lowrey Pitruzzello of Northeast Taxidermy Studios in Middletown, CT did a beautiful piece for the filming of the show. Can't wait to see how it turns out! You can see our family and their shop at www.northeasttaxidermy.com. Do you have a website as well?


----------



## deerhuntintaxi (Dec 7, 2010)

That is awesome. They do have a website www.cranestaxidermy.com I can't wait to watch the show.


----------



## deerhuntintaxi (Dec 7, 2010)

Don't forget it is tonight at 10PM eastern time


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

im gonna watch it!! and i also saw that there is another taxi show on history like something alaska


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> im gonna watch it!! and i also saw that there is another taxi show on history like *something alaska*


mounted alaska


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah, and it was a good show, good change of pace.


----------



## Taxidermy-art (Apr 1, 2011)

deerhuntintaxi said:


> That is awesome. They do have a website www.cranestaxidermy.com I can't wait to watch the show.


That's strange... according to the show, cranes taxidermy doesn't even have a computer.


----------



## Boarhead (Apr 1, 2011)

Is it a one time show or will it be weekly and if so the same time each week.


----------



## strandbowhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

just watched it off the dvr, awesome show and great mounts from all shops i sure hope its weekly because i loved it. the alligator was sweet and the swamp booger was too funny.


----------



## GPBCRANE (Apr 1, 2011)

Taxidermy-art said:


> That's strange... according to the show, cranes taxidermy doesn't even have a computer.


Cranes is a completely old school ran business. We still use the good ole paper and pencil technique. But let's be honest, who doesn't have a website these days?

Thanks for all the kind words everybody. All the work turned out great and all the shops certainly deserve the recognition.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

As a taxidermist I didn't see much there that helped our industry. For instance, the program made it seem that it was possible to go from dead brown bear to finished mount in three days. Ridiculous. "These eyes don't look the same." "Try switching them." "That's why he's the boss." Give me a break.


----------



## lonewolf1330 (Jun 7, 2006)

I have to say i agree with you timber theycalled me about the show but my shop was to small glad for that now after i saw the show you cant even get a form in 3 days much less finish it but it was cool to see what we do on tv


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

TimberlandTaxi said:


> As a taxidermist I didn't see much there that helped our industry. For instance, the program made it seem that it was possible to go from dead brown bear to finished mount in three days. Ridiculous. "These eyes don't look the same." "Try switching them." "That's why he's the boss." Give me a break.


a lot of ppl agree based on other threads i have read ( I didnt see the show) so i cant comment from my own experience with the show


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't think it's the fault of the shops involved, I think it's the producers of the show. Most of the work looked decent, with a couple exceptions. I suppose it bothered me as a taxidermist because I knew half of the stuff the taxidermists were saying was a load of crap. Even my wife, who has almost no knowledge of what taxidermy entails, knew that if one eye was a different color than the other, that switching them from right to left isn't going to make them match. The acting was really poor too, but we're not dealing with actors so I understand that.


----------



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

TimberlandTaxi said:


> I don't think it's the fault of the shops involved, I think it's the producers of the show. Most of the work looked decent, with a couple exceptions. I suppose it bothered me as a taxidermist because I knew half of the stuff the taxidermists were saying was a load of crap. Even my wife, who has almost no knowledge of what taxidermy entails, knew that if one eye was a different color than the other, that switching them from right to left isn't going to make them match. The acting was really poor too, but we're not dealing with actors so I understand that.


I couldn't understand why they cut up a $45 dollar form to do a alteration on the allagator?Don't they have any 2 part foam?


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

Fletcher43 said:


> I couldn't understand why they cut up a $45 dollar form to do a alteration on the allagator?Don't they have any 2 part foam?


Exactly! And, once they cut the wrong one it was ruined. Hell, half the forms I get in come cut in half for shipping. Didn't get it at all.


----------

